# Age of Empires III



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2007)

Age of Empires 3 <<< !!! Sry...habs in der Überschrift vergessen ^^

Das Spiel gibt es zwar schon eine Weile, aber ich habe bisher noch keine Möglichkeit für meine folgende Frage gefunden:

Ist es möglich die 200er Populationgrenze umzustellen? Also auf 300 oder mehr? 
Wäre das in einer der ini, xml oder sogar registry Dateien möglich?

Danke schon mal für Antworten


----------



## Overlocked (4. November 2007)

Ne, glaube nicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2007)

-.- danke für diesen Trolleinwurf. 

Na egal, habs mittlerweile selbst rausgefunden. 

Einfach die "Population" Zahl der Einheit verringern und schon klappt es. Zu finden in der "Protox.xml" im "Data" Verzeichnis


----------



## ShadowAlien (13. Dezember 2007)

mal so nebenbei ... findet ihr aoe3 besser als 2 ?? ...
ich war und bin von 3 irgendwie enttäuscht ...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Dezember 2007)

Anfangs fand ich es richtig gut - allerdings war das Balancing bescheiden. Als das besser wurde, fingen die Online-Cheats an (Sync error-Hacks etc). Als man das halbwegs in den Griff bekommen hatte (Patch 1.05 oder so), kamen die ganzen Kinder (verzeiht) mit ihrem Geflame. 

Irgendwann hat es immer länger gedauert, ein gutes Spiel zu finden, und als Warchiefs kam, hatte ich schon aufgehört. Die Kampagne ist ganz nett, hat mich aber noch nie sonderlich interessiert.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel die Kampagnen gar nicht. Meist nur Deathmatch gegen den PC


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

Bin von AOE3 auch nicht soo begeistert, das Flair von AOE und teilweise AOK fehlt irgendwie...

Ist irgendwie langweilig...


----------



## kmf (13. Dezember 2007)

Nö, liegt hier auch nur noch rum. Meine Frau ist echt ein begeisterter Age of Empires-Fan. Spielen tut sie aber auch nur noch den 2. Teil - The Age of Kings. Hin und wieder starte ich den bei mir auch. Nur die Kampagnen hab ich da auch noch nie angerührt. Wie gesagt, ist immer noch auf meinem Computer, während ich AOE III nur einmal gespielt hab und dann gleich wieder runtergeworfen hab.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bin von AOE3 auch nicht soo begeistert, das Flair von AOE und teilweise AOK fehlt irgendwie...
> 
> Ist irgendwie langweilig...



Das Problem, das mMn AoE III hat, ist der fehlende Geschichtsbezug (zumindest an echte Geschehnisse angelehnt), den die alten Teile hatten. So ne peinliche Story einzubauen war das schlimmste, das man überhaupt machen konnte.


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das Problem, das mMn AoE III hat, ist der fehlende Geschichtsbezug (zumindest an echte Geschehnisse angelehnt), den die alten Teile hatten. So ne peinliche Story einzubauen war das schlimmste, das man überhaupt machen konnte.


Wenn man das online zockt, ist das überhaupt nicht von Belang. Und dieser Part ist bei dieser Version eigentlich richtig gut.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die ne gute Story (oder zumindest in einem gut ausgearbeiteten Universum spielt) wichtig finden. Warhammer 40k: DoW hat mich sogar dazu gebracht, Bücher zu kaufen.


----------



## freakgothictrance (12. Februar 2008)

ich find wirklich das die sich das spiel mit der kampagne veraut haben...und ich find iwie das das spiel keine langzeit motivation hatte...aoe 2 zock ich heut immer noch...na ja hoffen wir mal das aoe4 dann mal wieder ordentlich wird..


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Naja, ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die ne gute Story (oder zumindest in einem gut ausgearbeiteten Universum spielt) wichtig finden. Warhammer 40k: DoW hat mich sogar dazu gebracht, Bücher zu kaufen.


 
Als alter Tabletopper spiel ich natürlich auch Warhammer und Warhammer 40k am PC


----------



## rob21 (13. Februar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Age of Empires 3 <<< !!! Sry...habs in der Überschrift vergessen ^^
> 
> Das Spiel gibt es zwar schon eine Weile, aber ich habe bisher noch keine Möglichkeit für meine folgende Frage gefunden:
> 
> ...



Wie siehts bei besonders vielen Einheiten mit der Performance aus?


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Februar 2008)

Ist eigentlich so wie vorher. Nur wenn wirklich viele Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sind, kann es zu rucklern kommen.

Ansonsten ist es sehr lustig, die ganze Meute zu sehen *gg*


----------



## ArturK (29. März 2008)

Hab es hier auf dem PB Rechner drauf. Die Figuren ruckeln, es kommt nicht so der Spielspaß auf. Aber da Platz auf der Platte ist, bleibt es auch erst mal drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei besonders vielen Einheiten mit der Performance aus?


Wie bei jedem Spiel, sehr sehr sehr schlecht (den Dreck den man aufm Pott macht, wird hier ja leider zensiert)...


----------

